# New Yacht



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Finally got my yacht, a 19?? 14ft. Jon boat! Anyone got a trolling motor or 5-15 hp outboard to sell?

Okay I am blind, a 12ft jon boat.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

HEY SKUNKED try dockside marine i was selling mine 8 hrpwr w/ boat trail and all 875


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

hell the motor worth that by itself got a trooln too


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

tried to send ya a PM erase so i can send ya one


----------

